# Other > Fun and games >  England Women's Football Team

## amc204

Just want to say well done to the England Women's football team who are now through to the World Cup semi-finals in Canada. They've done a lot better than their overpaid mercenary male counterparts and have probably had to earn it far more. Some of them have careers away from football and don't earn millions. I've read about how certain members of the England squad have had to overcome troubles in the past which include homelessness, depression, being left out of the team because they had young children to look after and other things.
Their manager Mark Sampson has said that he has not only a special group of footballers but that they are special people as well. Very true and best of luck in their semi final against Japan on Wednesday.

----------


## S deleted

I'm a follower of the England Ladies and last night I a shed a few tears of joy. This is such a huge achievement because we've not really been up there with the best over the years and to see them reach a semi final is amazing. I saw England ladies a couple of years back take on Japan in a friendly when the likes of Jordan Nobbs was just breaking though and we did ok got a draw out of it and Eni Aloku was pretty hot that day. I think Sampson has to start her for the semi cause she can really cause them some problems.

----------


## purplefan

I thought they played really well.. I hope they beat Japan even, if they don't,  they have promoted the ladies game so well. I hope that their success will mean bigger crowds at the league games.
well done ladies.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Why do all the teams have male managers?

----------


## Suzi

It's brilliant to see women's football actually be talked about positively!

----------


## S deleted

> Why do all the teams have male managers?


Prior to Mark Sampson's appointment 2 yrs ago, Hope Powell was manager of England and Germany have a former player. Silvia Neid as manager and they are one of the top teams in the world

----------


## purplefan

What a shame the lionesses did not go through. What a bummer of an own goal.

----------


## S deleted

But to beat Germany to take third place is a massive achievement. I am so proud of the girls, every player has played there part.


USA are blitzing Japan, and are 4-0 up in the first 15 minutes including a hatrick for Lloyd, her third goal scored from the halfway line!

----------

purplefan (06-07-15)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Removed by Suzi as it was just rude.

----------


## Suzi

JT I've edited your post because of your rudeness. I am not expecting everyone to have the same feelings as everyone else - but there is no need for rudeness.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

It was a statement of fact. I congratulated the English players for their achievement.

----------


## S deleted

In a way I see where Justin was coming from but unlike the men's team who have tons of expectation on there shoulders yet fail to achieve every opportunity they get, our ladies prior to this world cup had NEVER won a game in the knockout rounds of the world cup, that added to the fact that due to an increase in the number of teams qualified from 16 to 24 and an extra ko round added it is clear just how big a deal the bronze medal really is especially beating the likes of Canada and Germany who were top teams

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I don't know why there is an apartheid or gender segregation in English football. Why we have a blatantly illegal men-hating women's game and a blatantly illegal women-hating  men's game. Why can't they be friends? But then again, why is the most personally, socially and economically damaging drug, booze/ethanol, not just legal and condoned in this country, but positively advertised each night of the week for mass audiences on soap operas where the characters go to their local pub as the central meeting place? Why don't they go to an opium den or inject heroin at home? Oh, I forgot. Because the authorities have an 'understanding' with organised (and very violent crime) whereby David Cameron allows criminal gangs in this country and abroad to have a monopoly on making, adulterating and selling their poisonous heroin-containing toxic crap that kills people. Then the street gangs kill people here and everywhere along the supply chain. The cartels who control production in central and south America kill, maim and torture people to sell it to us -- with the encouragement of the criminal gangster so-called prime minister David Cameron who should be indicted by the International Criminal Court for all the blood on his hands. I bet he takes his cut, too.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Alcohol kills so many people each year, costs the NHS billions, costs the criminal justice system billions... and David Cameron encourages this. He is a criminal. And he should be removed democratically or not.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

He sends _other people_ to bomb _other people_ in Iraq... but why doesn't he personally do this? Because he is a coward. He should be removed.

----------


## S deleted

Wow, from football to heroine, to Tory bashing. I'm sure there is a link there somewhere, lol

----------


## Justin Tolerable

The women footballers are heroines.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Well, that's what happens when I try not taking my medications for 18 hours...

----------


## purplefan

As a football fan and watched the game for years it has changed so much tactically. The game has gotten more physical and players more prone to injuries. the womans game has come on leaps and bounds woman game is totally different as they try to catch up there is a lot of pressure on the woman to succeed rather than develop more from childhood.
I think we need to have separate training facilities for woman and men as they do in Europe. take bayern munich their woman's team has the best training facilities and start from an early age but it is all woman who take part in the training they do not train with the mens team at all. In this country, we tend to have boys and girls playing together as youngsters and this in my opinion can affect how a player player much later on.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

It's funny when people talk, for example, about improving the men's England team by limiting the number of foreign players in the Premier League. The answer, from people who don't like the suggestion (the Premier League and its clubs, UEFA, and others), always cry that this is _against employment laws and freedom of movement/employment in the EU_... while apparently not caring (or noticing) the rampant, discriminatory and flagrantly ILLEGAL apartheid and segregation of males and females!!! Um, doesn't that break any of those aforementioned laws and human rights? Isn't there a huge elephant in the stadium and in UEFA HQ that no one can see or are intentionally ignoring? This is the greatest hypocrisy. The same thing applies to limiting players' earnings: again this is against UK and EU employment laws is the cry from people who don't like the suggestion... but isn't *gender apartheid* more so???

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Why don't we ban all women from politics, too? Or can they have a separate parliament?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Why hasn't the 'main' Manchester United team ever in its history employed a female manager or female first-team player? The only answer is surely that they hate females. What would happen if they also discriminated against black male players? Why is one discrimination and not the other?

----------


## Suzi

> It's funny when people talk, for example, about improving the men's England team by limiting the number of foreign players in the Premier League. The answer, from people who don't like the suggestion (the Premier League and its clubs, UEFA, and others), always cry that this is _against employment laws and freedom of movement/employment in the EU_... while apparently not caring (or noticing) the rampant, discriminatory and flagrantly ILLEGAL apartheid and segregation of males and females!!! Um, doesn't that break any of those aforementioned laws and human rights? Isn't there a huge elephant in the stadium and in UEFA HQ that no one can see or are intentionally ignoring? This is the greatest hypocrisy. The same thing applies to limiting players' earnings: again this is against UK and EU employment laws is the cry from people who don't like the suggestion... but isn't *gender apartheid* more so???


I'm sure that there are good reasons - for example physicality. What about if a man goes in for a tackle and he makes contact with her chest? That could open up so many cans of worms. 
What about the differences in size, strength, muscular make up etc? 




> Why don't we ban all women from politics, too? Or can they have a separate parliament?


A little bit extreme here.... not really sure of the link




> Why hasn't the 'main' Manchester United team ever in its history employed a female manager or female first-team player? The only answer is surely that they hate females. What would happen if they also discriminated against black male players? Why is one discrimination and not the other?


You did mention that you were off your medication, maybe you should call someone from your care team and tell them and then take the meds as prescribed.

----------


## S deleted

The English FA right up to the 70's had been discriminating for approx. 50 yrs by having a ban an women. That was lifted and the girls got their chance to play and here we are showing the lads how it's done. By watching the ladies compared to the men not only is it obvious that the speed, strength and staminaare gulfs apart from the men, the way they go about the game is better. Fairer play, less diving, yellow cards, more respect and for me it's a whole better experience cos even the crowds are better behaved. I like PF love football but the men could actually learn a thing or two from the girls.

----------

purplefan (06-07-15)

----------


## purplefan

what i am trying to say unsuccessfully, is that because the mens game of football is different to the female game, then would it not make sense to train the teams separately from each other as they do in Europe? Womens football is still a novelty sport in this country and we need to Nurture and develop the game so we still have a womans league in 50 years time.

----------

S deleted (06-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

It's still growing PF at as I say the FA didn't even recognise women footballers less that 50 yrs ago. It is only recently the top lady players have been given professional contracts and some of the England squad still have full time jobs and families to balance aswell as representing their country on the biggest stage.

----------


## purplefan

I also think if we brought in more female officials to the mens game, then men would respect the officials more and there would be less arguing. I think the officials i have seen in the lower league have done a really good job.

----------


## purplefan

I was watching the womans game Arsenal vs Liverpool and did notice a bigger attendance than last season. Three of the womans world cup team were playing. Although it is still not as physical as the mens game i think it has come on leaps and bounds. will be watching a few more. Might even go to a game.

----------


## S deleted

And cost of the ladies games are much less that the men's. I went to an international friendly a couple of yrs back for a fiver!

----------

purplefan (14-07-15)

----------


## purplefan

You know stella you cant get cheaper than that. I watch lower league because i cant afford £45.00 a ticket or £1,500 a season if your an Arsenal fan.
My team leyton orient are starting a ladies team, and i might be going along to watch.

----------


## purplefan

Just watching Chelsea vs manchester city on the telly now.

----------

S deleted (26-07-15)

----------

